# Solved: Atdmt Cookie



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

That's a bad one, it emanates from Microsoft, nobody seems to have a clue, me, I'm thinking about trying Hostsman to get rid of the pest. Someone said a hosts file is one sure fire way to defend your machine, that and a good firewall, I'm still having trouble with the pest

http://download.cnet.com/HostsMan/3000-2381_4-10996342.html

Hogndog

Super Anti-Spyware eats it up just to come back again..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great program but go to his website and get the newest Version: 3.2.73.
http://www.abelhadigital.com/


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks hewee! it looks like a good one..:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome.

It is a great program and you have the help on it also and his forum http://forum.abelhadigital.com/ and http://www.hosts-file.net/ site and forum http://forum.hosts-file.net/ and http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm that is full of info.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

First of all Thanks hewee!, next I edited that nasty cookie into Hostsman, concerning that
I'll keep you posted Lord willing...


Hogndog


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome.
For Firefox you can get better control of the cookies by using the cookies exceptions rules.

Also see this thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/general-s...manently-go.html?highlight=cookies+exceptions

He hee you already know because you posted in that thread.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

hewee said:


> You're welcome.
> For Firefox you can get better control of the cookies by using the cookies exceptions rules.
> 
> Also see this thread.
> ...


I remember that, my memory ain't what she used to be hewee.. 

Thanks again mate

Check this out, its the last thing I'd expect from a little guy named Scotty, Scotty 
has hips..

http://www.winpatrol.com/

I use the paid version Bill had a promotion $.99 cents for the full version..:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So your getting older and the memory is also.  Got the same trouble 

WinPatrol or better yet WinPatrol Plus is a great most have program.
I have the WinPatrol Plus that Bill P. gave me in a contest I won. Also gave me a great "Scotty Sports Shirt" for help at the forum he had.
I got me two more WinPatrol Plus for .99 cents to use at another time.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't seen the atdmt cookie after installing Hostsman..Bah! I shouldn't have said that...

Thanks guys!

Hogndog

Good news It works, not a trace since I installed it so far no atdmt,com

http://www.abelhadigital.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear. Just keep the hosts file up to date.

Using hostsman do the overwrite on the hosts file or the hosts fill will grow and grow and get filled with out links because the bad guys always move around and start new links so they can get by the hosts file. 
hphosts (Partial) comes out almost everyday.

See this post and thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/922950-host-file-problem-2.html#post7391182


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks hewee I have a couple of folders on my machine for host files,, sitting here most of the time gives me an opportunity to mix them up a wee bit.

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

I didn't know about Win Patrol until I snooped around a wee bit, got a lifetime license for $.99 cents, that was a blessing..

Thanks for that link another blessing..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear.

Great deal on WinPatrol Plus.
Just don't do what I did back in the Windows 95 days. WinPatrol was something new and I did not know very much but everyone was saying to get WinPatrol so I did. But I did not understand most of it and it just sat there by the clock doing nothing so I uninstalled it thinking it was not working. But it was working and I was not doing anything to get a alert on so really all was OK.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

hewee said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Great deal on WinPatrol Plus.
> Just don't do what I did back in the Windows 95 days. WinPatrol was something new and I did not know very much but everyone was saying to get WinPatrol so I did. But I did not understand most of it and it just sat there by the clock doing nothing so I uninstalled it thinking it was not working. But it was working and I was not doing anything to get a alert on so really all was OK.


Good news hewee, the owner has a swell support system, why not drop him a message at..

http://www.winpatrol.com/faq.html

Try this mate, hopefully there may be a way to regain what you had..:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know and you get a reply from BillP Studios who knows something because he is who made the software.

Then you can see what he is up to over here.
http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Good day hewee, did you have the paid version, if it was a paid version Bill should make it right.. :up:
I'll help if there is a problem hewee, Lord willing.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

Good day hewee, was your version a paid version?


Hogndog


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was saying that Bill replys to the email support on WinPatrol and that is both free and paid verions. That is Top rated support when the owner gives all the help they need.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

hewee said:


> I was saying that Bill replys to the email support on WinPatrol and that is both free and paid verions. That is Top rated support when the owner gives all the help they need.


I agree.. :up:

Hogndog


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

And to top that off Bill has not sold out to Ask and other on the toolbars.

http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-can-i-find-alternate-pdf-viewer.html

I always reject their offer

Has others on it too there some where. OK toolbars.
http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/search/label/Toolbar


----------

